

Ask HN: The Latest in (small business) Web Design - pointillistic

I been asked to advise a client on revamping their website. The client is a backend software shop with no usability expertise and no time to write a copy (my job). I have a pretty good handle on what they need. But would appreciate some visuals/links to the ever-changing small business websites samples.
======
rakkhi
Read this recently on Mashable, had some good tips:
<http://mashable.com/2010/09/09/vogue-redesign/>

